# Crawfish boil meet n greet July 17-19



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Great time, great food and even better people. I've been to all sorts of outings(each one was a great time) but this one is the highlight of my summer each year. Come enjoy the fun and feast! 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=535304


----------

